# Funny thing. The South thought the Dred Scott case was the same



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Feinstein tells SCOTUS nominee: Roe v. Wade is a ?super precedent? that can?t be changed ? TheBlaze

Funny thing is the bible seems to weigh in on weither or not an unborn child has any legal standing.

Exodus 21:22 "If people are fighting and hit a pregnant woman and she gives birth prematurely but there is no serious injury, the offender must be fined whatever the woman's husband demands and the court allows.

So how do judges in a Christian nation justify the killing of an unborn child thru a "legal" abortion.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Feinstein tells SCOTUS nominee: Roe v. Wade is a ?super precedent? that can?t be changed ? TheBlaze
> 
> Funny thing is the bible seems to weigh in on weither or not an unborn child has any legal standing.
> 
> ...


yeah, but did not jesus made some kind of instructions about the old testament, that point beeing that it is his message that is "the new deal"? Im an agnostic/atesist I might add, still there is a lot of really strange and retarded things in the old testament that really dont apply in todays socieity.

So, as a christian, you should not pic things from the old testament to futher your case, but the new.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> yeah, but did not jesus made some kind of instructions about the old testament, that point beeing that it is his message that is "the new deal"? Im an agnostic/atesist I might add, still there is a lot of really strange and retarded things in the old testament that really dont apply in todays socieity.
> 
> So, as a christian, you should not pic things from the old testament to futher your case, but the new.


The New Testament was not written to completely overwrite the Old Testament. The NT was a new covenant with man. The OT was intended to show that man could not redeem himself by his own actions. The NT was to show that we require God's grace through the sacrifice of his son, and that is the only way to be saved.

That said, it doesn't mean we ignore the rules/laws that the Old Testament mentions. Unless Christ made mention about the old ways changing, they are still to be honored. So, sacrifices are out. Eating certain foods is out, ignoring the needs of others just because it's the Sabbath is out, etc...
However, harming an unborn child... still a big deal.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> yeah, but did not jesus made some kind of instructions about the old testament, that point beeing that it is his message that is "the new deal"? Im an agnostic/atesist I might add, still there is a lot of really strange and retarded things in the old testament that really dont apply in todays socieity.
> 
> So, as a christian, you should not pic things from the old testament to futher your case, but the new.


So we are to gather that abortion is not murder in your book?

Nice to know

WPOYIYWOF


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

is there something in the DNC water or something - a little something that's feeding this overreach of theirs - now a senator thinks that she can dictate to SCOTUS? 

maybe the nominees should be given the Feinstein Handbook before deciding on accepting the nomination ....


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

The Constitution was found to allow slavery which is why amendments were passed to change the constitution. Without an amendment I do not see a legal bases to deny someones freedom of religion. 

Your religion may think abortion is wrong but not every religion does so. Remember their are religions that do not do blood transfusions, vaccinations, organ transplants some that do not do modern medicine at all. Which religion do we want to base secular law on . 

The Constitution has freedom of religion in it so the whole my bible says does not work when it comes to secular law. It is possible the document could be amended but you would never agree to removal of the 1st amendment unless it imposed your religion as a national / state religion which millions of other Americans would never agree to. 

Don't like abortion don't have one. Don't like blood transfusions don't have one , don't like gay marraige don't marry a gay person. 

Live your life based on your religion . You tell people your word/ truth they accept great they don't then they don't . Called Free Will. You cannot have a choice ot go to heaven without a choice to go to hell. 

Even if Roe is overturned we would still have safe legal abortion in many states. We will have abortion in all 50 states and however many territories we got now it just may not be safe or legal.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> The Constitution was found to allow slavery which is why amendments were passed to change the constitution. Without an amendment I do not see a legal bases to deny someones freedom of religion.
> 
> Your religion may think abortion is wrong but not every religion does so. Remember their are religions that do not do blood transfusions, vaccinations, organ transplants some that do not do modern medicine at all. Which religion do we want to base secular law on .
> 
> ...


 @RJAMES, I am not trying to be a complete A$$HOL# here; however your response that Freedom of Religion protects Abortion is 100% specious. Unless that is you also believe that the Muzzies also have the right to murder you and rape your wife and daughter as long as certain preconditions are met.

That would make you a bad American, husband, father, and as well as a progressive Lemming.

Pretty sure that you are not; in every case BTW...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> The Constitution was found to allow slavery which is why amendments were passed to change the constitution. Without an amendment I do not see a legal bases to deny someones freedom of religion.
> 
> Your religion may think abortion is wrong but not every religion does so. Remember their are religions that do not do blood transfusions, vaccinations, organ transplants some that do not do modern medicine at all. Which religion do we want to base secular law on .
> 
> ...


so you believe that abortion is not murder?

If we don't see protecting these innocents who can not protect themselves, it's only a short step to the ovens of hitler


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> So we are to gather that abortion is not murder in your book?
> 
> Nice to know
> 
> WPOYIYWOF


no, abortion is not murder, that is correct.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> so you believe that abortion is not murder?
> 
> If we don't see protecting these innocents who can not protect themselves, it's only a short step to the ovens of hitler


How many kids have you adopted?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

OakOwl said:


> How many kids have you adopted?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No offense OO but that is my business. We're talking about weither or not you think abortion is murder or not. I'm guessing from your response that you think killing an unborn child is ok.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Some religions, secular law and science do not believe that a fetus is a person. No person= no murder. 

Some religions believe the spirit enters the body upon the first breath and leaves it upon the last breath . The whole life begins argument . Big push by many to teach life begins at conception where as common belief 100 years ago Life begins at birth . So what does your church teach when does life begin. What is your personnel belief. 

The only argument being put forward by some is a religious argument in that you are murdering a baby - a person with a soul. Again , secular law does not recognize a fetus as a person. Thus the push to change secular law so that when a pregnant woman is murdered the person is charged with two deaths , or if a pregnant woman is harmed and looses the fetus that the person be charged for harming the fetus. These Laws are not common and where only recently enacted to open the door to a new way of thinking / attacking abortion laws. Read the King James bible and see passages where a woman is injured and looses a fetus - does the person who caused the harm get charged with murder. No they are not which indicates in bible times the believe is no live birth - no soul- no person- no baby . 


Why is it so hard for those that want to impose their religion on others to see what it is they are doing and simply admit that is what they are doing. Imposing their religion, morals values on others and in America violating our constitution. Why do we not just force everyone to attend services at the state sponsored church or kill those that do not convert . 


I do not want abortions but we had unsafe illegal abortion prior to Roe and we will have unsafe illegal abortions if we do away with Roe . Many states will still have safe legal abortion if Roe should be over turned and we will have emboldened the American Taliban . People that force a religion on others and their have been many scare the hell out of me. 

I am very much for you do what you want and let me do what I want as long as we both follow secular law . If you want to follow a religious law in addition to secular law great what ever you want to do .


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> No offense OO but that is my business. We're talking about weither or not you think abortion is murder or not. I'm guessing from your response that you think killing an unborn child is ok.


Well if you want all these unwanted children to be born. You better lead by example and raise them. If you you're a hypocrite.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

OakOwl said:


> Well if you want all these unwanted children to be born. You better lead by example and raise them. If you you're a hypocrite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Of course your right! I should be responsible for the self centered decisions and carelessness of others. Liberalism will bring this country to its knees ... tell all of your friends.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Of course your right! I should be responsible for the self centered decisions and carelessness of others. Liberalism will bring this country to its knees ... tell all of your friends.


Well yes you should. You want all these unwanted babies you should do something to help or shut up.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

OakOwl said:


> Well yes you should. You want all these unwanted babies you should do something to help or shut up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


So your solution is one of a retroactive perspective instead of responsible pro active measures? I prefer to be an advocate of personal responsibility and ownership of one's decisions and therefore the inevitable consequences.

To assume a worldview that everybody else should pitch in and share the burden of my irresponsibility is completely asinine.

As well, just to be clear .... I am adopted as are 3 others in my very immediate family.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> So your solution is one of a retroactive perspective instead of responsible pro active measures? I prefer to be an advocate of personal responsibility and ownership of one's decisions and therefore the inevitable consequences.
> 
> To assume a worldview that everybody else should pitch in and share the burden of my irresponsibility is completely asinine.
> 
> As well, just to be clear .... I am adopted as are 3 others in my very immediate family.


Personal responsibility perfect. Then let people decide if they want an abortion. They don't need you tell them.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

OakOwl said:


> Personal responsibility perfect. Then let people decide if they want an abortion. They don't need you tell them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Personal responsibility or selfishness by exhibiting careless and reckless behavior? Hmmm .....


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Personal responsibility or selfishness by exhibiting careless and reckless behavior? Hmmm .....


Yeah it's selfishness that you want me to pay welfare for us these little criminals. You want me to waste money to keep them in jail. That's reckless forcing people to raise kids they don't want or can afford.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

OakOwl said:


> Well if you want all these unwanted children to be born. You better lead by example and raise them. If you you're a hypocrite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


First if you don't want them don't have them! Use protection. God forbid any woman should have to depend on a rubber or a diaphram. Or here's a twist abstain. Wait until you're married then have kids.

Why am I a hypocrite if I expect someone to be responsible for their actions?

As for me wanting these children to be born. What I said was Abortion is murder.

Nice liberal double speak to change what someone else has said to make it look like we're the problem


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

OakOwl said:


> Personal responsibility perfect. Then let people decide if they want an abortion. They don't need you tell them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You're right make abortion = murder and charge all of them including the doctors and their staff including the billing dept and the insurance companies and make it a capital offense and execute a few. You'd rapidly see a change in attitude


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

OakOwl said:


> Yeah it's selfishness that you want me to pay welfare for us these little criminals. You want me to waste money to keep them in jail. That's reckless forcing people to raise kids they don't want or can afford.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Just curious OakOwl .... you seem to come here just to promote feminism and liberal views. It is obvious that you are not an advocate of promoting the preparation and prevention of unwanted pregnancies .... do you even live a prepared lifestyle in any manner?


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> You're right make abortion = murder and charge all of them including the doctors and their staff including the billing dept and the insurance companies and make it a capital offense and execute a few. You'd rapidly see a change in attitude


So you want to murder people? I'll never get you abortion killers. Thankfully abortion is legal and nutjob wanna be exicutioners aren't.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

So you can't prep if you're not a religious pusher on this site? I'm pro freedom so it is annoying when all you guys want to do is take away personal freedoms. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

OakOwl said:


> So you can't prep if you're not a religious pusher on this site? I'm pro freedom so it is annoying when all you guys want to do is take away personal freedoms.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You didn't answer the question .... do you really prep?

Your pro freedom huh? Yea, it seems as long as it is at the expense of others, huh? How would you feel if the full and non discounted price and not covered by insurances, was borne solely by the irresponsible party for all of your freedom choices? You see, you are infringing on my freedoms now. Talk about annoying. Geez .....

Me? Definitely not a personal freedom guy, as the line is always movable and driven by whims. Try a constitutionalist based on the Godly principals, as meant by the founders of this "Once Great Republic".


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

OakOwl said:


> So you want to murder people? I'll never get you abortion killers. Thankfully abortion is legal and nutjob wanna be exicutioners aren't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Funny guy with the gift of change speak. Never said murder. Said make abortion = murder (since you seem to be uneducated, that would take a change in current laws). Said to make it a capital offfense.

Guess you also don't think murder ought to be a capitol offense. As for a wanna be executioner, perhaps you ought to take a walk with my brothers and sisters in law enforcement and corrections and see just what your misunderstood toads and toadettes have done to their fellow unsuspecting and innocent neighbors.

folks of your ilk make me sick.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> You didn't answer the question .... do you really prep?
> 
> Your pro freedom huh? Yea, it seems as long as it is at the expense of others, huh? How would you feel if the full and non discounted price and not covered by insurances, was borne solely by the irresponsible party for all of your freedom choices? You see, you are infringing on my freedoms now. Talk about annoying. Geez .....
> 
> Me? Definitely not a personal freedom guy, as the line is always movable and driven by whims. Try a constitutionalist based on the Godly principals, as meant by the founders of this "Once Great Republic".


Don't get yourself all worked up. He's really not worth the effort.

They have to be free to do what they want with no consequences for any of their actions. And they expect us to clean up their messes and mistakes


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I kinda agree with @OakOwl here...most here are resistant to what the Sharia advocates for, the some, Judeo-Christian beliefs are just as repulsive.

We cannot in good faith advocate that our Republic mirror a religions belief system, and then try to draw judicial precedence from parables and anecdotal canonical evidence...that would make us a theocracy and that does not work.

What I wish IMHO would change is the oversexualization of society - cant watch a burger commercial without some chick with her tits hanging out and getting grease on her (extreme example)...yeah I get it, 'sex sells' and we shouldnt be prudes but cultural perversion evolves into what we see happening in inner cities.

We should be combatting this with better sexual education and really enumerating what happens if you mess up and get pregnant - as well as STDs, etc....having kids run around humping each other like its going out of style and knowing they can take a pill or get forceps shoved into their vagina and the dudes can pop smoke so boom - no consequencrs

Hold everyone responsible - then it wouldnt get to the point where abortion is a huge combative subject.

Just my $.02

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Funny guy with the gift of change speak. Never said murder. Said make abortion = murder (since you seem to be uneducated, that would take a change in current laws). Said to make it a capital offfense.
> 
> Guess you also don't think murder ought to be a capitol offense. As for a wanna be executioner, perhaps you ought to take a walk with my brothers and sisters in law enforcement and corrections and see just what your misunderstood toads and toadettes have done to their fellow unsuspecting and innocent neighbors.
> 
> folks of your ilk make me sick.


You make me sick wanting to make more criminals just to make yourself feel better by saying your against abortion. You sit up on your wall looking down like your way is the right way but it's far from it. I'm sick and tired of wasting money on unwanted kids. Unless your going to raise them all, your argument is worthless. You guys even go so far as banning sexual education to make even more teen pregnancies.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

OakOwl said:


> You make me sick wanting to make more criminals just to make yourself feel better by saying your against abortion. You sit up on your wall looking down like your way is the right way but it's far from it. I'm sick and tired of wasting money on unwanted kids. Unless your going to raise them all, your argument is worthless. You guys even go so far as banning sexual education to make even more teen pregnancies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Again we seem to have a problem with understanding english.

Make abortion = to murder; make it a capital offense; execute the violators.

Make people responsible for their actions.

I won't be the one who makes them a criminal. The decision would be theirs (and yours ) to make.

If we want to make cops responsible for their actions, why not the rest of society.

Glad to see that you are being made sick. Hope you like it


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Centuries from now, when advanced societies look back on these times, they will be astounded by the barbaric idea that we legalized the killing of the unborn on demand.

One need not rely on religion to understand that human life, IN ALL FORMS, should be protected.

Decisions have consequences, good and bad. If you are unable, or unwilling, to accept those consequences, you should NOT be making the decisions that induce them.
Your inability to bear those consequences is NOT justification for termination of ANY human life.
Your inability to bear those consequences is NOT justification to demand that others bear them instead.

I'm stunned that I still encounter fully grown adults that are unwilling to accept that they should forgo a brief moment of pleasure to avoid a lifetime of consequences they are unwilling to bear.

For the layman, STOP HAVING SEXUAL INTERCOURSE IF YOU CAN'T DEAL WITH THE NATURAL CONSEQUENCES OF THE ACTIVITY.
Yes, I'm telling you to be responsible for YOUR OWN ACTIONS.
Far too many have never been told this.


----------

